# Hi, I'm Type 2 on victoza, metformin and insulin



## KarenM (Dec 10, 2014)

I was diagnosed in 1992.  I already had pre-proliferative diabetic retinopathy and was treated within 6 months of diagnosis with laser treatment.  I don't respond well to any medication other than triple therapy (metformin, insulin and victoza) plus diet.  My BMI has never been more than 28 and _that_ was due to glibenclamide.  My HbA1C is 59.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Karen


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi Karenm
That sounds like it's hard work to get control of with the triple whammy approach.  What type of insulin do you take?  

Welcome aboard by the way, meant to say that first


----------



## Flower (Dec 11, 2014)

Hello and welcome Karen 

You sound as if you have had a lot to cope with. I hope your triple therapy treatment is helping your control.


----------



## KarenM (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you KookyCat.  The format's a bit new for me so I hope I don't fall foul of the mods!


----------



## KarenM (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank You, Hobie.


----------



## KarenM (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm on Insulatard Innolet. A real godsend as it is a pre-filled dial pen, great for arthritis/wrist and hand pain.  I'm on 15 units per day but will increase it to 20+ over the Christmas holiday.  I was on Levemir, Victoza and Metformin but the combo didn't work well (HbA1C of 95).


----------



## KarenM (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you Flower.  It is heavy.  I'm having to really watch my carbs as I also have spinal/mobility problems completely unrelated to diabetes- the old mantra exercise, exercise, exercise is a no-no.  I do have an addiction to licorice, which is hard to overcome! Christmas also brings its own challenges.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 11, 2014)

Welcome to the forum KarenM


----------



## Shirl1946 (Dec 12, 2014)

*Hi Karen*

Hi Karen
I am a newbie too although I have had diabetes for a few years now.
I also live in county durham.
I stated insulin 3 weeks ago and am just starting to get my head around things
Like you I have mobility problems so I cannot exercise.
This carb counting is doing my head in but I am trying.
I am pleased the new insulin is working for you.


----------

